# - Zeilenumbruch entfernen



## TimO (16. Jan 2006)

Hallo, wie kann ich ein \r\n aus einem String entfernen?


----------



## André Uhres (16. Jan 2006)

```
str = str.replace("\r\n","");
```


----------



## Guest (16. Jan 2006)

```
s.replaceAll("\r\n", "")
```


----------

